# Decent Spread of Haliaeetus leucocephalus



## Clark (Oct 29, 2010)

While they load-
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WZIiosde0YY&feature=related


We viewed 15 in 90 minutes. These were at 100ft. or less.(in situ/free chase, of course)
















Thanks for looking.


----------



## Lanmark (Oct 29, 2010)

Awesome!


----------



## likespaphs (Oct 29, 2010)

dang....


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 29, 2010)

#3 is a classic! Beautiful.


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 30, 2010)

Excellent photos!!!! You are so lucky...!!!!


----------



## Clark (Oct 30, 2010)

Thanks. 




biothanasis said:


> You are so lucky...


I know...


----------



## Ray (Oct 30, 2010)

We have a couple of state parks with large lakes near us, and the eagles have taken up residence at both. It's pretty amazing.

Labor day week 2009 we were staying in a home on the tidal creeks of coastal SC (Litchfield Beach - about 20 miles south of Myrtle Beach), and got to see them fishing. Marlin Perkins, eat your heart out.

They are big, very impressive birds, but they have the wimpiest cry.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 30, 2010)

Excellent eating w chestnut stuffing! :evil: 
Just kidding!
Looks like a good adventure. Location?


----------



## Clark (Oct 30, 2010)

Christine and I were in a pseudo-migratory pattern travelling south. 
Our first destination, Blackwater National Wildlife Refuge in Maryland.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 30, 2010)

.. and then Merritt Huntington Mem. symposium!? oke:


----------



## Clark (Oct 30, 2010)

Was that you that passed us on 95north???


----------



## NYEric (Oct 30, 2010)

Was it going fast!?


----------



## Kavanaru (Oct 31, 2010)

Gorgeous bird... on my birding linst since quite long.. 

by the way, have you realized that all Haliaeetus Eagles always have a face expression like if they were p.....d off? Other eagles have a "happier" face


----------



## etex (Oct 31, 2010)

Awesome photos!!


----------



## jmelot (Oct 31, 2010)

My father and I have seen these at the lake near his house, but then only very distantly, though a spotting scope. Wonderful pictures!


----------



## Clark (Dec 12, 2010)

I managed to delete my own pic. This is reposted, from Blackwater Refuge.


----------



## Clark (Dec 12, 2010)

From Conowingo Dam with Charles on Thanksgiving.




























Other photos can be seen here-
http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=18333

Thanks for looking.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 12, 2010)

Wild!


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 12, 2010)

Very good photos, Clark.


----------



## JeanLux (Dec 13, 2010)

Bravo!!:clap:! Jean


----------



## Clark (Mar 29, 2011)

Last Saturday, a funny thing happened on the way to a honey hole.
Nice birding at other end of block. But as I was leaving, large bird lands in neighbor's tree.

As the crow flies, this is 300ft. from back door.














So what is so funny about a baldie landing in my neighbor's tree?
I have photographed and posted same tree on forum.
http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=13105&page=8
Dates are accurate.
Thanks for looking.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Mar 30, 2011)

Holy cow dude, your photos have come a long way!!! :clap:


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 30, 2011)

He must like that tree!


----------



## biothanasis (Mar 31, 2011)

A post is a post....in this case this tree...


----------



## brice (Mar 31, 2011)

Very beautiful Haeliaeetus!! 
The last birds taken seems to be a young bird!!
Brice


----------



## Clark (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks. I read the user manual in between. 

It is the tallest tree on block. Could be there more often, but home owner under tree has guard dog, and bird bolts. Dog barks at everything.
School busstop didn' t bother bird last year. Lots of kids nearby.

It would be awesome if a young bird establishes home range in the area.
But I doubt it would happen, the way pet owners treat the neighborhood.


----------

